# شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني

. أحبائي....

بعد قرائتي لهذا الكُتيب الجميل لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس الأسقف العام وجدت أني لابد أن

أشرككم معي بالاستمتاع بمشاعر وتأملات الأنبا يوأنس وخصوصا في هذا الزمن الصعب في

كل شيء...








شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقنى







عندما نتذوق نحن هذه الأحضان الإلهية... عندما يأتي إلهنا الحبيب القدوس، ويسند
رأسنا المثقلة علي شماله. ويمد يمينه المُباركة ويُعانق نفوسنا بملء حبه وحنانه...
لست أدري يا أحبائي ماذا ستكون مشاعرنا آنذاك؟! أخال أننا سننسي العالم كله بأنينه,
وأوجاعه وأفراحه. وندخل في حالة سبى روحاني فائق للغاية.. يا ترى كم ستتهلل
أرواحنا, وكم ستبتهج نفوسنا بعظيم صنيع الرب معنا.. ونحن في أحضان إلهنا الحبيب
القدوس؟؟ لست أدرى يا أحبائي.. كل ما أدريه أننا سنتهلل وننشد مع عروس النشيد
بنشدنا الجميل:




شماله تحت رأسي, يمينه تعانقني

هيا بنا الآن يا إخوتي الأحباء إلى جولة مقدسة عبر ذلك البحر الروحاني الذي لسفر
نشيد الأناشيد.. ليحدثنا روح الرب القدوس عن :

+ شماله التي تسند بالحب رؤوسنا..

+ ويمينه التي تعانق بالحب نفوسنا..

+ شماله تحت رأسي...

رأسي هذه التي قد تكون:







1- رأسا مثقلة بالهموم والمشاكل:

فمن كثرة الهموم والمشاكل, تصبح الرأس مثقلة.. وكلما تفكر في همومها ومشاكلها, قد
تجد الطريق مسدودا أمامها, فتزداد ثقلاً.. وفى قمة هذه الهموم والمشاكل, قد ترتمي
هذه الرأس إلى الوراء في يأس شديد.. ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي
الحبيب القدوس ويمسك بهذه الرأس المثقلة, ويسندها بحنانه الفائق على شماله, وهو
يقول لها: "لماذا أنتِ حزينة, ولماذا تئنين هكذا" (مز5:43).. "ألقِ عليَّ (على
شمالي) همَّك, وأنا أعولك" (مز22:55).. وكم تستريح هذه الرأس المثقلة حينما تستند
على شمال الحبيب..




2. رأساً قلقة وخائفة من المستقبل القريب والبعيد:

تفكر دائماً في الغد. وكثيراً ما تفترض السوء والفشل. وتحسب كل أمورها بحسابات
المنطق فقط. وقد تفكّر بالساعات الطويلة في الخوف والقلق من المستقبل، دون أن يجول
بخاطرها إلهها القدوس الضابط الكل.. وكم تتعب هذه الرأس من كثرة التفكير والخوف
والقلق من المستقبل..

ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي الحبيب القدوس ويمسك برأسها هذه
القلقة والخائفة، ويسندها بحنانه الفائق علي شماله، وهو يقول لها: انظري إلي
الأجيال القديمة وتأمَّلي: من اتّكل فخزي، ومن دعاني فأُهِمل قط (سيراخ 11:2)..
انظري إلي أبيكِ داود النبي الذي كان يترنم لي كل يوم ويقول: "نفسي في يديك كل حين"
(مز 109:119).. وكم تطمئن هذه الرأس القلقة حينما تستند علي شمال الحبيب..

3. رأساً متذبذبة بين تيارات الخير والشر:

تارة تسلك بصدق وأمانة، وتارة تسلك بغش ورياء.. تارة تسلك بمفاهيم الكتاب المقدس،
وتارة تسلك بمفاهيم هذا العالم.. تارة تنظر إلي رئيس الإيمان ومُكمّله الرب يسوع
(عب 2:12)، وتارة تنظر إلي رئيس هذا العالم.. وفي وسط هذا التذبذب، كم تتعب هذه
الرأس وتدوخ..

ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي الحبيب القدوس ويمسك برأسها هذه
المتذبذبة، ويسندها بحنانه الفائق علي شماله، وهو يقول لها: تعالي واستقري ههنا،
فهذا هو موضع راحتك، واثبتي هكذا في محبَّتي (يو 9:15).. وكم تستقر هذه الرأس
المتذبذبة حينما تستند علي شمال الحبيب..

4. رأساً متحيرة في اتخاذ القرار:

هل أسافر أم لا؟.. هل أتزوج أم أترهب؟.. هل أتزوج بهذه الفتاة أم بتلك؟.. هل هذا
المشروع من الله أم لا؟.. هل أتكلّم أم أصمت.. هل أتكلّم الآن أم بعد حين؟.. ماذا
أفعل؟.. وتتحير هذه الرأس جداً..

ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي الحبيب القدوس ويمسك بهذه الرأس
المُتحيّرة ويسندها بحنانه الفائق علي شماله، ويهمس في أذنيها بماذا تفعل. ثم يقول
لها: كُلّما تحيّرتِ هكذا، تعالي واسندي رأسك المُتحيّرة علي شمالي، فسأريكِ ماذا
ينبغي أن تفعلي.. وكم تستريح هذه الرأس المُتحيّرة حينما تستند علي شمال الحبيب..

5. رأساً ثائرة من حوادث يومها المتنوعة:

فكثيراً ما نتعرض لمواقف وأحداث يومية تجعل أفكارنا تثور ونفوسنا تغتاظ قائلة:
لماذا حدث هكذا؟.. وكيف يتفوه (فلان) بهذه الكلمات؟.. وكيف يتصرّف بهذه التصرفات؟..
ولابد أن آخذ موقفاً.. ولابد أن لا أصمت علي هذا التصرف.. و.. وكم تتعب هذه الرأس
جداً.

ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي الحبيب القدوس ويمسك بهذه الرأس
الثائرة، ويسندها بحنانه الفائق علي شماله، وهو يقول لها: رويداً، رويداً.. فمكتوب
"لي النقمة أنا أُجازي يقول الرب" (رو 19:12).. ومكتوب أيضاً: "أما حق الإنسان فمن
الرب" (أم 26:29). وأنتِ تُصلّين كل يوم وتقولين: "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن
أيضاً للمُذنبين إلينا" (مت 12:6).. فتهدأ هذه الرأس تماماً، وتستقر بهدوء علي شمال
الحبيب.

6. رأساً مشغولة وتائهة بين دوامات هذا العالم:

دائماً مشغولة ومرتبكة في أمور كثيرة جداً.. تائهة بين دوامات ولُجج بحر هذا العالم
الزائل.. وقد لا تهدأ ولو للحظات لتفكر في إلهها.. وكم تتعب هذه الرأس من كثرة
المشغوليات ودوامة هذه الحياة الفانية..

ولكن عندما تطلب أن يسندها إلهها القدوس.. يأتي الحبيب القدوس ويمسك برأسها هذه
المشغولة والتائهة، ويسندها بحنانه الفائق علي شماله، وهو يقول لها: "ماذا ينتفع
الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟" (مت 26:16).. فباطل الأباطيل، "الكل باطل
وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس" (جا 11:2).. وهنا تستيقظ هذه الرأس، وتستقر بفرح
علي شمال الحبيب..




7. رأساً مستريحة مستقرة علي شمال الحبيب:

+ تأملوا يا أحبائي هذه الرأس المباركة المستندة بالحب كل أيامها علي شمال حبيبها
القدوس..

+ تأملوا مدي هدوئها الروحاني.. مدي راحتها الحقيقية الكاملة.. مدي انسجامها بالحب
مع دقات قلب الحبيب.. المفعمة حُبّاً.. تترنم هذه النفس كل الأيام بملء الفرح،
والابتهاج، وتنشد مع عروس النشيد قائلة:

شماله تحت رأسي

صدقوني يا أحبائي أن إلهنا القدوس يقف بالحب فاتحاً أحضانه لكل أحد.. ونفوس حكيمة
كثيرة تستند علي شماله في راحة حقيقية كاملة. بينما نفوس جاهلة كثيرة جداً تقف
بعيداً عنه تشكو من آلام رأسها، ولا تريد أن تذهب إليه لتلقي برأسها المريضة علي
شماله الشافية الأمينة..

أمّا أولئك الحكماء الذين سندوا بالحب رؤوسهم علي شماله المباركة، فليس فقط نعموا
بالراحة والاستقرار الحقيقي الكامل. بل تأهلوا لعناق يمينه القدوس.. تأهلوا لأحضانه
الإلهية الحانية التي لا يُعبّر عنها. مترنمين مع عروس النشيد:

شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني

ويمينه تعانقني...

+ ويمينه تعانقني، فأستقر تماماً في أحضانه الحانية. وأنسي هذا العالم بكل ما فيه،
لأني في أحضان إلهي المُتعجّب منه بالمجد...

+ ويمينه تعانقني، فيحتويني بمحبته المملوءة جمالاً، ويسبيني بنظراته المملوءة
حناناً...

+ ويمينه تعانقني، فيملأ كياني من حبه وحنانه... وأتفرَّس في جماله ومجده وبهائه..
وكم تسري في أعماقي مشاعر وأحاسيس جميلة، وعميقة، وعجيبة للغاية...

إنها مذاقة يا إخوتي الأحباء.. مذاقة أحضان إلهنا العجيبة والحانية للغاية، تلك
التي تذوقَّها آباؤنا القديسون واختبروها، فكانت أنشودة حياتهم هي نشيد العروس:

ويمينه تعانقني






وهذا هو طريقنا يا أحبائي إلي تلك الأحضان الإلهية الحانية.

. أن نكون من أحباء الرب:

يقول الوحي الإلهي: "حبيب الرب يَسكُنُ لديْهِ آمناً. يَسترُه طول النهار. وبين
منكبيه (في أحضانه) يَسكن" (تث 12:33).

فحبيب الرب تجده دائماً ساكناً في أحضانه.. هكذا كان القديس العظيم يوحنا الرسول
-التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه- كان دائماً مُتّكئاً في أحضانه، ولا يخجل من هذا أمام
باقي التلاميذ... وما حدث علي العشاء يوم خميس العهد يصف كيف أن هذا القديس كان
مكانه في أحضان الرب.. يقول الوحي الإلهي: "قال يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن
واحداً منكم سيسلمني!.. وكان مُتَّكِئاً في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه، وكان يسوع
يحبه. فأومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل مَن عَسى أن يكون الذي قال عنه. فاتَّكأ ذاك
علي صدر يسوع وقال له: يا سيد، مَن هو؟" (يو 21:13 -25)..

فمكانه كان في أحضان الرب. حتى حينما أومأ إليه بطرس أن يسأل الرب سؤالاً، رجع إلي
أحضان إلهه ثم سأل السؤال.

فكلما كُنّا من أحباء الرب يا إخوتي، كلما نعمنا بأحضانه الإلهية.. تماماً
كالعلاقات بين البشر، فليس كل مَن تُسلّم عليه تأخذه في حضنك، إنما الحبيب جداً
فقط.




​
فلنجاهد يا أحبائي في حفظ وصايا إلهنا، لكي نكون من أحبائه (وننعم بأحضانه
الحانية).. كما قال رب المجد: "الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يُحبُّني، والذي
يُحبُّني، يحبه أبي، وأنا أُحبُّه، وأُظهر له ذاتي" (يو 21:14).
منقووووووول ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




مرسي كتير ياكوكو لمرورك وتشجيعك 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووعة بجد
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




مرسي كتير ياكليمو لمرورك وتشجيعك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووعة بجد
> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



مرسي يابنبونايتي ياعسل لمرورك وتشجيعك 
يسوع يباركك حبيبتي 





​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي يامجدلية لمرورك الجميل 
 نورتيني ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



مرسي ياهابي لمرورك الجميل 
 نورتيني ربنا يباركك





​


----------

